# а напротив (comma)



## lena55313

Здравстуйте. На сайте для подготовки к ЕГЭ по русскому нашла такой пример: 
Несчастье его нисколько не изменило, а напротив, сделало еще сильнее.
Нужна ли здесь запятая после союза а? Ведь вводное слово "напротив" легко изымается из текста. Несчастье его нисколько не изменило, а сделало еще сильнее.


----------



## Rosett

Не нужна, так как это одиночное вводное слово непосредственно после союза, отделяемого запятой, которое воспринимается с ним слитно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Пожалуй, нужна. Только это неточная цитата из Тургенева ("Пунин и Бабурин"). В точной, приведенной у Розенталя в качестве контрпримера, запятая однозначно не нужна:
_Несчастье нисколько его не изменило, *а напротив,* он стал еще крепче и энергичнее._


----------



## Maroseika

Этот пример - видоизмененная цитата из Тургенева, использованная Розенталем для иллюстрации случая, когда запятая не нужна:
_Несчастье нисколько его не изменило, а напротив, он стал ещё крепче и энергичнее_ (Тургенев).

В этом случае все очевидно, вводное слово изъять нельзя. В вашем же примере кажется на первый взгляд, что его изъять можно:
_Несчастье его нисколько не изменило, а сделало еще сильнее.
_
Но эта фраза стилистически ошибочна из-за слова "нисколько". Без нее было бы так:
_Несчастье его не изменило, а сделало еще сильнее.
Несчастье его не изменило, а, напротив, сделало еще сильнее._

Так что вводное слово в вашем примере действительно изъять нельзя, и запятая не нужна.


----------



## Vovan

Увы, но и тургеневское предложение, и его модификация в смысловом/логическом отношении вызывают вопросы. Как это: с одной стороны, не изменило, а с другой, сделало сильнее?

(Cross-posted with Maroseika.)


----------



## GCRaistlin

Эта видоизмененная цитата неуклюжа как с вводным словом, так и без него. Поэтому изъять можно .


----------



## lena55313

Maroseika said:


> _Несчастье его нисколько не изменило, а сделало еще сильнее.
> _
> Но эта фраза стилистически ошибочна из-за слова "нисколько". Без нее было бы так:


А в чем здесь ошибка?


----------



## lena55313

Vovan said:


> Как это: с одной стороны, не изменило, а с другой, сделало сильнее?


Согласна, логики в предложении нет))) Ведь если он стал лучше, чем был, значит изменился.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Увы, но и тургеневское предложение, и его модификация в смысловом/логическом отношении вызывают вопросы.


Тургеневское все же меньше - за счет сложносочиненности.


----------



## Maroseika

lena55313 said:


> А в чем здесь ошибка?


Боюсь, что не смогу точно сформулировать, но проблема тут в разнотипности частей сложного предложения: "несчастье нисколько не изменило" и "несчастье не изменило, а сделало сильнее"  - два предложения, имеющие разную структуру, в них по-разному ведет себя сказуемое "изменило". А в рассматриваемом предложении они объединены в одно, то есть "изменило" используется сразу в двух неоднородных функциях.
Вот еще примеры подобного объединения, где проблема очевиднее:
_Он совсем не заботился о своей собаке, а оставлял ее целый день голодной.
Она совершенно не занимается спортом, а ведет нездоровый образ жизни._


----------



## GCRaistlin

Под "изменило" подразумевается "изменило к худшему"; такое опущение вообще допустимо (придает предложению старомодный, книжный оттенок), но, на мой взгляд, не при наличии однородных с "изменило" членов.


----------



## lena55313

Maroseika said:


> Он совсем не заботился о своей собаке, а оставлял ее целый день голодной.


В этих предложениях сразу видно, что противительный союз поставлен неверно, потому что части предложения, которые от должен друг другу противопоставлять, на самом деле не противоречат друг другу. Оставлял собаку голодной = не заботился о ней. 
Но в моем примере - *Несчастье его нисколько не изменило, а сделало еще сильнее - *части именно противопоставляются. 


GCRaistlin said:


> Под "изменило" подразумевается "изменило к худшему"


У меня точно такие же ощущения от этого слова «изменило» = несчастье не вызвало изменений к худшему, "нисколько" = никаких изменений к худшему. 
И дальше противопоставление: вместо этого несчастье сделало его еще сильнее. Несчастье пыталось, но у него ничего не получилось. Это же противопоставление?
Maroseika, может быть, вы попытаетесь поточнее сформулировать? Вам не нравится в предложении слово "нисколько". Почему? Вы считаете, оно убирает из предложения противопоставление двух его частей?
Просто я не чувствую в этом предложении несоответствия. Я, пока не начала задумываться над ним, легко его произносила, и ничего мне не мешало)))


----------



## Rosett

Это правило введено для того, чтобы не было нагромождения запятых в подобных конструкциях - иначе смысл постановки запятых терялся бы попросту. Поэтому одиночные вводные слова принято объединять с союзом в одну смысловую группу - так, как они и читаются.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> одиночные вводные слова принято объединять с союзом в одну смысловую группу - так, как они и читаются.


Это не так. Необходимость запятой определяется контекстом, как подробно разъяснено выше, то есть возможностью изъятия вводного слова без изменения смысла.


----------



## Maroseika

lena55313 said:


> Maroseika, может быть, вы попытаетесь поточнее сформулировать? Вам не нравится в предложении слово "нисколько". Почему? Вы считаете, оно убирает из предложения противопоставление двух его частей?
> Просто я не чувствую в этом предложении несоответствия. Я, пока не начала задумываться над ним, легко его произносила, и ничего мне не мешало)))


Мне кажется, дело не в противопоставлении. В данных примерах оно сомнительно, потому что, как уже говорили, "изменило" не является противополжностью "сделало сильнее". Но разнотипность предложений останется и при явном противопоставлении:

_Несчастье не ослабило его, а сделало сильнее.
Несчастье нисколько не ослабило его, а сделало сильнее.

Он не любил свою собаку, а ненавидел ее.
Он нисколько не любил свою собаку, а ненавидел ее._

Во вторых предложениях я ощущаю разнотипность, которая мне мешает. Я могу ошибаться, конечно, но, на мой взгляд, это стилистическая ошибка. Точнее сформулировать не могу, поскольку не владею необходимой терминологией.
Может быть, *Awwal12* разрешит наши сомнения?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Это не так. Необходимость запятой определяется контекстом, как подробно разъяснено выше, то есть возможностью изъятия вводного слова без изменения смысла.


Если хотите, «смысловая группа» и есть тот самый контекст, но другими словами.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Если хотите, «смысловая группа» и есть тот самый контекст, но другими словами.


Так или иначе, это не позволяет решить конкретный вопрос о запятой. На практике удобно пользоваться критерием, указанным у Розенталя - можно или нет изъять вводное слово без изменения смысла.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Так или иначе, это не позволяет решить конкретный вопрос о запятой. На практике удобно пользоваться критерием, указанным у Розенталя - можно или нет изъять вводное слово без изменения смысла.


В данном примере, однако, критерий Розенталя не позволяет это сделать, как вы сами и убедились.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> В данном примере, однако, критерий Розенталя не позволяет это сделать, как вы сами и убедились.


В данном примере вопрос о запятой вообще неразрешим из-за дефектности предложения.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> В данном примере вопрос о запятой вообще неразрешим из-за дефектности предложения.


Никакой дефектности в данном предложении нет. Это классический текст.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Никакой дефектности в данном предложении нет. Это классический текст.


Речь о примере из ЕГЭ.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Речь о примере из ЕГЭ.


На постановку запятой в рассматриваемом месте предложения разница с ЕГЭ не влияет.


----------



## lena55313

Rosett said:


> Никакой дефектности в данном предложении нет. Это классический текст.


Это не классический текст, а искаженный Тургенев, как уже выяснили выше. 
И если в предложении нет дефектности, а я ее тоже не чувствую, то запятая нужна, поскольку убирая слово «напротив», мы не меняем смысл предложения. 
Вы писали:


Rosett said:


> *Не нужна*, так как это одиночное вводное слово непосредственно после союза, отделяемого запятой, которое воспринимается с ним слитно.


Но если бы слово воспринималось слитно с союзом, то убрав его, мы бы изменили смысл предложения, или оно вообще бы потеряло всякий смысл. 
А здесь заложенный смысл сохранился, даже если предложение и «кривое».


----------



## Rosett

lena55313 said:


> Это не классический текст, а искаженный Тургенев, как уже выяснили выше.
> И если в предложении нет дефектности, а я ее тоже не чувствую, то запятая нужна, поскольку убирая слово «напротив», мы не меняем смысл предложения.
> Вы писали:
> 
> Но если бы слово воспринималось слитно с союзом, то убрав его, мы бы изменили смысл предложения, или оно вообще бы потеряло всякий смысл.
> А здесь заложенный смысл сохранился, даже если предложение и «кривое».


Искажение, о котором идёт речь, не меняет ситуации с постановкой запятой.
То, что смысл с убранным вводным словом сохраняется, тоже не влияет на постановку запятой.
Попробуйте увидеть в выражении «а напротив» распространённое вводное слово, иначе говоря, оборот.
Например, после первой части могла бы стоять точка с запятой вместо соединительного союза, тогда слово «напротив» вводило бы необходимое по смыслу противопоставление, выраженное целым предложением.


----------



## lena55313

_


Rosett said:



			Попробуйте увидеть в выражении «а напротив» распространённое вводное слово, иначе говоря, оборот.
		
Click to expand...

_Хотела с вами поспорить, даже нашла на грамоте.ру пример:
_ Кто не хочет жениться, тот не сумасшедший, а, *напротив*, умнейший человек»... _А. Чехов, Жених и папенька.
Потом засомневалась и нашла в интернете сам рассказ. Там запятой нет. 
Если у кого-то есть под рукой старые издания Чехова, хотя бы до начала 1970-х, посмотрите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Maroseika

lena55313 said:


> Если у кого-то есть под рукой старые издания Чехова, хотя бы до начала 1970-х, посмотрите, пожалуйста.


В издании 1961 года запятая есть. И странно, если б ее не было, ведь "напротив" можно изъять без изменения смысла.


----------



## Vovan

Тургеневское устаревшее "а напротив" структурно-функционально похоже на современное "но нет (же)":
_Мы и ему предложили прийти, но нет, он опять не согласился._​Здесь мы запятую явно не ставим (при всей, на первый взгляд, ее "логичности"):
_Мы и ему предложили прийти, но, нет, он опять не согласился._​
Проблема с "напротив/наоборот" - в узкой, ставшей догматической трактовкой в словарях: 1. либо обычное наречие со значением "в обратном/противоположном направлении", 2. либо вводное слово, либо 3. "в роли противительной частицы", но лишь "в начале реплики" (???).

Между тем слово "нет" имеет нужное нам значение в Малом академическом словаре (и соответствующее пунктуационное оформление):


> *2.* отрицательная частица
> <...>
> -- внутри речи для внесения поправки, отрицающей ранее сказанное.
> 
> _— Александр, — сказала она, — у меня есть тайна, поди сюда поближе, я тебе скажу на ухо*, или нет —* отгадай._ (Герцен. Былое и думы.)


----------



## lena55313

Maroseika said:


> В издании 1961 года запятая есть.


Спасибо, все ясно.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> В издании 1961 года запятая есть. И странно, если б ее не было, ведь "напротив" можно изъять без изменения смысла.


Не могу себе представить, кто редактировал издание 1961 года, но в 4-и томе (1974) полного академического 30-томного издания (Москва, «Наука») на странице 92 запятой между «а» и «напротив» нет.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> в 4-и томе (1974) полного академического 30-томного издания (Москва, «Наука») на странице 92 запятой между «а» и «напротив» нет.


Это ошибка, потому что запятая здесь соответствует правилу: "Если изъятие или перестановка вводного слова возможны, то запятая ставится и после союза _а_, поскольку он не связан с вводным словом, т. е. не образуются спаянные сочетания типа _а значит, а впрочем, а следовательно_ и т. п." (пар. 99.6).
_Кто не хочет жениться, тот не сумасшедший, а, напротив, умнейший человек.
Кто не хочет жениться, тот не сумасшедший, а умнейший человек._


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Это ошибка, потому что запятая здесь соответствует правилу: "Если изъятие или перестановка вводного слова возможны, то запятая ставится и после союза _а_, поскольку он не связан с вводным словом, т. е. не образуются спаянные сочетания типа _а значит, а впрочем, а следовательно_ и т. п." (пар. 99.6).
> _Кто не хочет жениться, тот не сумасшедший, а, напротив, умнейший человек.
> Кто не хочет жениться, тот не сумасшедший, а умнейший человек._


Не могли бы вы уточнить происхождение издания 1961 года?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Не могли бы вы уточнить происхождение издания 1961 года?


Собрание сочинений в 12 томах. Москва, 1960-1964. Гослитиздат (1961 - год издания данного тома).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Собрание сочинений в 12 томах. Москва, 1960-1964. Гослитиздат (1961 - год издания данного тома).


Что же такого, по-вашему, могло произойти между 1961 и 1974 годами, что данная запятая вдруг исчезла из классического текста?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Что же такого, по-вашему, могло произойти между 1961 и 1974 годами, что данная запятая вдруг исчезла из классического текста?


Правила за это время не менялась, просто ошибка в более позднем издании.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Собрание сочинений в 12 томах. Москва, 1960-1964. Гослитиздат (1961 - год издания данного тома).





Maroseika said:


> Правила за это время не менялась, просто ошибка в более позднем издании.


А почему не ошибка в более раннем издании, исправленная впоследствии в издании академическом?


----------



## Maroseika

Потому что раннее издание соответствует правилу, а позднее - нет.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Потому что раннее издание соответствует правилу, а позднее - нет.


Можно утверждать обратное: раннее издание не соответствует авторскому написанию, а позднее - соответствует.

В цитируемом вами пар.99 нет ни одного похожего примера. Есть другие примеры. Следуя логике других примеров, «а напротив» должно рассматриваться как спаянное словосочетание, связанное по смыслу. Попытка изъятия «напротив» из словосочетания существенно ослабляет и изменяет в целом прямое противопоставление «сумасшедшего» «умнейшему», о котором можно судить по фразе целом (жениться - не жениться).

В жизни умнейшие люди часто оказываются настоящими сумасшедшими и требуют лечения, а сумасшедшие могут делать великие открытия и предсказания, а главное - женятся те и другие или не женятся по разным причинам, не связанным с особым умом или предполагаемыми (не всегда доказанными) нарушениями умственной деятельности. В конце концов, особый ум и сумасшествие у людей не только перекликаются, но и пересекаются, то есть, могут быть присущи одному и тому же человеку в одно и то же время.

Важно также осознать, что сами суждения об умнейших и сумасшедших всегда оценочные и базируются на вере, политике, и т.д., и вовсе не предполагают  автоматическую противоположность ipso facto, а требуют прямого указания на неё в случае подобной неопределённости или двусмысленности, как это и сделал Чехов.


----------



## Maroseika

Возможно. Но авторское написание не имеет отношения к теме этой ветки. Во времена Чехова правила могли быть и другими, а мы обсуждаем современные.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Возможно. Но авторское написание не имеет отношения к теме этой ветки. Во времена Чехова правила могли быть и другими, а мы обсуждаем современные.


Именно об современном написании и идёт речь в предыдущем посте, который был закончен только перед вашим ответом. Но я как раз не думаю, что что-то могло поменяться в правилах по данному вопросу с чеховской эпохи.

По крайней мере, в академическом 30-томном издании данная фраза была бы снабжена пометой о таком различии, чего может и не быть в 12-томном литературном издании, где подобные различия в правилах не требует пояснения.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> В цитируемом вами пар.99 нет ни одного похожего примера. Есть другие примеры. Следуя логике других примеров, «а напротив» должно рассматриваться как спаянное словосочетание, связанное по смыслу. Попытка изъятия «напротив» из словосочетания существенно ослабляет и изменяет в целом прямое противопоставление «сумасшедшего» «умнейшему», о котором можно судить по фразе целом (жениться - не жениться).


К счастью, приведенное у Розенталя правило намного проще и практичнее: критерием служит сама возможность изъятия вводного слова .


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> К счастью, приведенное у Розенталя правило намного проще и практичнее: критерием служит сама возможность изъятия вводного слова .


Техническое изъятие вводного слова возможно в любом случае - для такой операции правил, кроме синтаксических, не нужно. Естественно, что у Розенталя в пар.99 подразумевается возможность изъятия без ущерба, наносимого таким изъятием смыслу предложения - иначе вы получаете другую фразу (и об этом можно было вообще не писать). Выше в данной ветке вы усиленно разрабатывали именно эту мысль о смыслах.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> . Естественно, что у Розенталя в пар.99 подразумевается возможность изъятия без ущерба, наносимого таким изъятием смыслу предложения - иначе вы получаете другую фразу (и об этом можно было вообще не писать).


Поэтому я не написал. Из фразы Чехова вводное слово можно изъять без изменения смысла, из фразы Тургенева - нельзя:
_Кто не хочет жениться, тот не сумасшедший, а умнейший человек. 
Несчастье нисколько его не изменило, а он стал еще крепче и энергичнее. 

_


----------

